# Pear-Shaped BBW Stories



## pearfan (Jun 12, 2006)

I am very interested in stories following that type of theme - Would love to see a section created with just stories related to that topic are included . . . Just my two cents . . .


----------



## Observer (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome - we are happy to see you make your very first Dimensions post be to our Forum.

There are dozens of potential sub-forums, but we can't do them all. But did you know that you can create your own?

Here's how:

1) Go to the Library home page (eassy way is to click on the "Library" link which is usually on the line below the Dimensions link.

2) On the right near the top of the frame you will see a link that says "Search this Forum" Actually because you are on "Library" youare seaching all eight library forums. Click on this link and type "Pear"

3) The result should be about twenty stories containing the word "pear"

This same process can be used for any word with four or more characters.


----------



## Billyjoe (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey I like pear shaped girls too.
This is my site: billyjoe045.tripod.com
You might like to read my Melissa stories, they are about a girl with a big butt. 

Cheers.


----------

